# Critique (not exactly confo - just general and pricing)



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Alright, things have finally gotten in order and I'm going Saturday to look at the 1/2 Arab & National Show Horse gelding I had been talking about in a previous post. I would like an overall opinion on what you guys think of him.
*
Name:* Tequiza Norsk
*Registration: *Dual Regsitered 1/2 Arabian and National Show Horse
*Pedigree: *Tequiza Norsk National Show*
Age: *12
*Height:* haven't sticked him, was told he is "just over 16hh"
*Training: *Showed halter as a yearling (placed top ten regionals half arabian), was ridden at lower levels for 5 years as saddleseat equitation/pleasure horse, team penned, parade horse, currently used for trail riding.
*Planned Uses: *Trail and road riding, lower level equitation (open shows), possibly lower level jumping (nothing over 2'6").
*Photos:*




































(The photo below is most current, taken by current owner this morning)


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

_I would like an overall opinion on what you guys think of him and what you feel he's worth. 

I'm located in Illinois and I know prices change depending on region but just a rough idea._


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have NO idea what horses go for around there. And it really depends on his training, too. He's a pretty horse, all around. I think his confo looks pretty good. That dip in front of his whithers can indicate that he has been ridden alot with his head up and bracing against the bit, but you will be able to tell when you ride him if he has developed a habit of going this way.

my firend has a NSH and she is a lot of horse, very hot. She wants to run with a "gazelle" head all the time. She is also a bit sway backed with mutton withers, which makes her a nightmare to fit to a saddle. But she has tons of personality, is very pretty and very smart. 

I will be interested in hearing what you say about thus handsome dude alfter you have had a test ride. He could be a really nice horse, but I bet he's a LOT of horse, too, but for you, that might just what you are looking for, no?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I have NO idea what horses go for around there. And it really depends on his training, too. He's a pretty horse, all around. I think his confo looks pretty good. That dip in front of his whithers can indicate that he has been ridden alot with his head up and bracing against the bit, but you will be able to tell when you ride him if he has developed a habit of going this way.
> 
> my firend has a NSH and she is a lot of horse, very hot. She wants to run with a "gazelle" head all the time. She is also a bit sway backed with mutton withers, which makes her a nightmare to fit to a saddle. But she has tons of personality, is very pretty and very smart.
> 
> I will be interested in hearing what you say about thus handsome dude alfter you have had a test ride. He could be a really nice horse, but I bet he's a LOT of horse, too, but for you, that might just what you are looking for, no?


Yea, the whole national show horse can cause a very "hot" ride but what do you expect when you cross a saddlebred and an arab lol. I grew up riding them so it's not really a big deal. They tend to be very willing horses just fast paced and hyper. I'm hoping to ride him Saturday when we go look (with the trailer). The current owner did say he requires a more experienced rider but mostly because he's super sensitive to his aids and needs very little bit contact even in a soft snaffle and very little leg usage to get the point through.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What do you think he's worth? Around here, any horse that is pretty well put together, has some good training and isn't too old will start at 4k and go up. At 7 k it's more into horses with a lot of special training or super duper breeding.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know he is priced WAY WAY below his worth without a doubt but the owner is much more concerned with him having a good home than with getting money out and has actually turned down almost every prospective buyer. She just wants to make sure he is well taken care of and I can't blame her.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

This is more of question than anything but does he have a heave line ( I think that is what it is called) maybe it is just the way he is standing. You can see it on the newest picture.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> This is more of question than anything but does he have a heave line ( I think that is what it is called) maybe it is just the way he is standing. You can see it on the newest picture.


That's actually something I've never heard of so I'm not sure?


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

It is a line of the bone that connects the ribs at the bottom, it is from muscles being strained from breathing, like when a horse has heaves, or breathing in dusty hay. Or just conformation of the horse. Someone else might now if it is or not Ive only seen one or two on horses that had really bad breathing problems.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I think he's adorable. I love NSH's (not as much as I love full Arabs though! haha) and I've never met a chestnut/sorrel gelding that was anything worse than a little dumb and due to his breeds, I seriously doubt he's going to be anywhere near dumb. 

Just something I noticed, in that picture where he's saddled, the saddle's angle looks to be much too wide (maybe it's FQH bars and he needs SQH) for him. That's just something I'd keep in mind if you end up riding him in that saddle since a saddle fitted like that can definitely cause behavior problems. Hopefully they'll have a better saddle for you to try him in.


----------

